# Interactive Full OLL Tutorial by Sajwo



## Sajwo (Oct 6, 2013)

Hope you like it


----------



## cubizh (Oct 6, 2013)

Consider adding <Prev and Next> for each case to make it fully interative


----------



## TDM (Oct 6, 2013)

1:35 on the OCLL (edges oriented) cases video, first move should be F not F'.


----------



## IQubic (Oct 6, 2013)

What cube is that in the video. 

-IQubic


----------



## Sajwo (Oct 6, 2013)

Dayan Guhong v1 and ShengShou Aurora


----------

